# Has anyone seen Prof McClure recently



## lyndy lou (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I have been trying to get hold of Prof McClure for about 6 weeks - does anyone know if he is around on on hols at the moment??


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

I understand that he is on holiday and due back either this week or next.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi lyndy lou

i am with prof mcclure at origin and saw him last wednesday the 21st.  he was just there doing scans and stuff i think.  cant speak for the rfc but he has def been about!  mind u i had another scan this morning and he didnt do that one.  have u emailed him?  maybe he might be more likely to reply that way?  best of luck!

x


----------



## lyndy lou (Sep 23, 2009)

hi thanks for the replies. I 've been emailing him weekly but no response!  Will try again. LL


----------

